# Can't find any medications!



## EDeShong (Dec 13, 2010)

I've been a sufferer of both IBS-A and GERD for about four years, now. I can't seem to find any medications that work for heartburn,indigestion, etc. I've tried tons of OTC ones, and ones prescribed by my doctor. The prescription ones make my symptoms worse, so I can't get those anymore. I'm kind of at a loss as far as what I can try. Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have been able to eliminate both chronic (all day, every day) indigestion and occasional reflux since 1998 with a flavonoid supplement that seems to have some pretty interesting anti-inflammatory effects.Mark


----------



## susie64 (Apr 1, 2011)

overitnow said:


> I have been able to eliminate both chronic (all day, every day) indigestion and occasional reflux since 1998 with a flavonoid supplement that seems to have some pretty interesting anti-inflammatory effects.Mark


What is a "flavenoid supplement?"


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

They are a nutrient from the seeds and skins of certain fruits with a number of utilitarian functions. The one I use, Provex CV, combines red grape seed and skins, resveratol, quercetin, gingko biloba, bilberry. It was formulated to control the deposit of cholesterol through controlling blood platelet activity. It seems to relieve the inflammation that results in indigestion and reflux by controlling that same activity amongst the platelets that contribute to that condition.Mark


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Have you tried Ultak it is an acid reflux med (ranitidine) different way of working to ppis. Needs dr prescription.


----------



## Jules989898 (Mar 31, 2012)

i had a similar problem because medicine seemed not to work and I was told the I was part of the 10%that could not be cured so passed me to the hospital who want to operate however I decided I wasn't ready because im only 13 and went to see someone called Jan Der Fries who helped me out I have been seeing him 7 months now he told me the proper things not to eat and what to and gave medicine which has helped alot im not cured completely and fear that I never will but when I first was diagnosed I couldn't run without it hurting too much I can now tell you that I managed to run 800 metres today which is a big break through it has been hard but I was told I couldn't eat chocolate however I found out on Saturday that I can start introducing it I think you should try and get an appointment with him he helped me so much maybe he could for you


----------

